# Question about POPM and V58.49



## missyah20 (May 6, 2008)

I am just looking for some opinions about this.  When we have an MDA or CRNA that places an Epidural for POPM we link it to diagnosis V58.49 followed by the dx code that was used for the surgery.  However I have encountered a payer who will not pay this when the diagnosis of V58.49 is linked to the 62319.  Does anyone have any suggestions for this? Would it be alright to use diagnosis 338.18(Other Acute Post-operative pain)? Can I leave the codes as is and link to the 2nd dx code?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krecher (May 6, 2008)

We use 338.18 for our Post op pain mgmt dx and V45.89 as the 2ndary. We have not had any problems with payers.

Thanks


----------



## missyah20 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks - I was leaning towards that!


----------



## LaSeille (May 23, 2008)

We use 338.18 (or 338.12 if appropriate) for our post-op pain and we do not use V45.89 and have not had any problems with any of the carriers/payers.


----------

